# What do you spend money on during retirement



## AlexGold009

I feel life has not changed as much. I thought I would pay more for health care but actually pay less. I pay more than anticipated on housing. Besides that I like to give my grand children gifts, I like to travel at least once a year, I like to stay fit so pay for a gym membership, and of course go out to eat with friends occasionally. 

What do you spend on wether goods or services/entertainment? I have never felt better in my life, and would love to take advantage of all opportunities.

This is my first post.


----------



## hollydolly

Hi Alex... just popping in to say Hi, pleased to meet you .. and welcome.. I'm in England so  I'm just shutting the computer down for the night...


----------



## jujube

The grands and great-grands soak up a lot of my money these days.  It's worth it, though.


----------



## Uptosnuff

Hi Alex and welcome to the Forum.  I am not officially retired yet, won't be until 11/1/21.  I have been using up all my vacation before then.  

I will tell you what I _don't _spend money on - house payments, car payments or any payments like that.  Hubby and I wanted to be as debt free as possible before retiring.  I still don't feel fully retired yet and my spending habits will probably change but right now we are spending money on movies on Tuesdays ($5 movies all day), a vacation to celebrate my retirement. just joined the YMCA,   We were able to buy an SUV last November before the car prices started soaring.  I expect we will want to take at least one nice vacation per year.  I just paid a lot of money for a dental implant.  I had an old root canal that went bad and had to have the tooth pulled.  Procedures like this kind of concern me as they are expensive and I don't know what kind of dental insurance we can get.

When we were both working we went out to eat a lot.  With the prices of food rising, we are curbing that and cooking at home more, which is OK since we both like my cooking.  It will be interesting to see how our spending habits evolve.


----------



## win231

Home Repairs (mainly new plumbing)
New Car
DVD's.


----------



## Alligatorob

AlexGold009 said:


> This is my first post.


Welcome Alex!


AlexGold009 said:


> What do you spend money on during retirement?


In order, a little anyway:

Stuff from Amazon I don't need.
Grandkids.
Travel.
Fishing.
And a bunch of other stuff I can't remember right now.


----------



## Pinky

Welcome from Toronto, Alex!


----------



## Gaer

Hi!  Welcome!  Glad you're here!

Spending?  Not much!  I only buy needs, not wants!  I just bought a vehicle with less mileage and a newer year so I'm hunkering down and live pretty simply!  

Where do you live, Alex?


----------



## bowmore

Travel: In the 12 years of our retirement, We did  41 countries, 51 trips, 500 travel days, and 17 cruises,


----------



## Sassycakes

My husband and I just bought a new car,but other than that I love to buy my 3 grandchildren something almost every day.


----------



## gloria

Groceries and Gas. 2020 we were all home bound and also most of this yr, so didn't go out.
I have quarantine myself because I'm not vaccinated so just spending money for groceries, gas for car rides and appointments'


----------



## dseag2

Our house and my car is paid for.  So we pay for insurance, groceries, utilities, gas and my gym membership.  We also go out to eat once a week and took at 10-day trip to Greece in September.  It has been amazing how much I've saved on clothes.

Home maintenance is by far the largest cost in retirement, over 25%, so not surprising you pay more for housing.  We replaced everything... water heaters, air conditioners, refrigerator, washing machine and windows... before I retired.  Fingers crossed that this will be enough for us to live in our house for years to come.


----------



## terry123

Welcome from Houston.  I live very simply and buy what I need.  Really don't have a lot of wants right now.


----------



## Gary O'

What do you spend money on during retirement​



AlexGold009 said:


> What do you spend on wether goods or services/entertainment?



Mostly on wood

to make and sell this stuff;



Then we spend that money rather madly


----------



## gamboolman

AlexGold009   -   Welcome & Howdy from Texas 

I  just retired effective 1-Feb-21.  Here is a snapshot of ms gamboolgal and I's Budget  Line items that we keep track of.

Since this is the first year of retirement, we have/had quite afew One Off expenses that  we did plan and budget for.

We're spending pretty well as planned and taking lots of Road Trips of a Long Weekend to  3  or 4 weeks. 
We prefer  to drive the back roads and enjoy  small town America. 

We will fly but  try to avoid it - as the last 20  year of work we lived  oversea's and the long haul flights with  multiple connections ruined Airline Travel for ms gamboolgal and I.
Especially more so now with all the Virus stuff folks have to endure at airports now.

It will be interesting to see the second years expenses vs year 1.

Retirement is wonderful !


----------



## Aunt Bea

I guess I’m in the no frills maintenance phase of retirement.

I don’t really need, want, or lack anything that money can buy.


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> What do you spend money on during retirement​
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly on wood
> 
> to make and sell this stuff;
> 
> View attachment 190275
> 
> Then we spend that money rather madly


Hey, Gary, are you still making those wonderful birdhouses?


----------



## Butterfly

Aunt Bea said:


> I guess I’m in the no frills maintenance phase of retirement.
> 
> I don’t really need, want, or lack anything that money can buy.



I'm not much in the "wants" department, either.  Somewhere down the line I'm going to have to spring for a new washing machine.  I've looked a bit online and am appalled at what washing machines cost nowdays.  I just want a plain, garden variety washing machine, which apparently is not the easiest thing to find any more.


----------



## hollydolly

I buy the same things I bought while I was working.. with the exception of less business clothing  & make-up  ..and less fuel for the car...


----------



## terry123

Aunt Bea said:


> I guess I’m in the no frills maintenance phase of retirement.
> 
> I don’t really need, want, or lack anything that money can buy.


Same here!


----------



## timoc

I don't go out to swanky restaurants or clubs, don't go to gyms, I get all the exercise and pleasure I need going for walks.
If I'm honest, I do eat lots of ice cream and then lots more ice cream.


----------



## Buckeye

Many years ago, I worked with a WW2 vet, and he was talking about his time in the service and his pay, which was about $65 a month.  I asked him what he spent all that money on, and his answer was a life lesson:

"We spent some on wine, some on fast women, and gambled some.  The rest, well, we just spent foolishly."

RIP H Brown.


----------



## Tom 86

Welcome, Alex.  Most of my $$$ go to Drs & medicine right now.  A Dr appointment every week seems like. But they are, keeping me on the green side of the grass.


----------



## Liberty

Project stuff for around the house and land, supplements and eating out. Of course there are the 
normal medicare/supplement monthlies and utilities.  

Living the dream.  Live is good, so thankful and pray for all those less fortunate.


----------



## Tom 86

Well, I just found out the brick on the front & sides of my sunroom is cracking & bowing out.  So it looks like a lot of $$$ to repair.  Got a contractor coming this afternoon to see what can be done & how many $$$


----------



## Feelslikefar

Guess we spend more money than we should on Concerts and Sporting events.
We took a year off (2020), and stayed at home.

Done with that. Not why I worked all those years to retire.

Got the house pretty much where I want it repair wise.
That is until someone says, " you know, that paint really doesn't match, blah,blah,blah...

I just do as directed.

And, Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Hey, Gary, are you still making those wonderful birdhouses?


Yeah, and I'm a bit behind.

Just finished a couple this week;


----------



## Don M.

We buy what we need, when we need it.  We do like to go to the casinos, and gamble a bit, but we limit our losses, and if we lose our set limit, we leave.


----------



## JustBonee

I buy things that make me happy in my old age  .. some for myself,  but things mostly for grandkids and their   interests.


----------



## Knight

Retired early at age 54 & never looked back in 26 years. No mortgage, no car payments, no debt & traveled everywhere we wanted to go.  I guess that leaves the typical food, utilities, home & car insurance & property taxes. And whatever my wife wants when she wants it.


----------



## funsearcher!

Prescription copays, dentist, shoes, license tags


----------



## tortiecat

Wine and sherry, weekly hair wash and set, cloths when needed, recently
took my son, his wife and my daughter out for supper , take was fun,
other than that not much to spend money on; on than
the necessities.


----------



## IrisSenior

Well, since we can't really travel much right now we are doing renovations around the house. New deck, new fence, finally the laundry room with a new washer and dryer (they were bought in 2001 and starting to fall apart) and laundry sink; bathroom in the master bedroom is now being done with a new sink and toilet. I cook a great deal at home so lots of groceries. We do take out too.


----------



## Manatee

I am going to have to get a new top on my convertible.  
I do small jobs in our condo, like I got rid of all the doorknobs, replaced them with easier to open lever handles.
When we first moved in we installed ceiling fans.  We had both the bathrooms updated. 
We sold our little travel trailer after we moved back to Florida.  We had enjoyed a lot of trips, but I had reached age 80 and we decided it was time to stay put.  We did go on 2 cruises, but we have given that up.  I am now 87.


----------



## Gaer

Come on, Alex!  We would all love to know more about you!  Are you going to tell us more?


----------



## Don M.

We did our weekly shopping today, and my wife spent almost an hour at Kohl's....bought another big sack of clothes.  Sometime this Winter, she will probably go through her closets (plural), and we'll have a bunch of nearly new clothes to donate to the Salvation Army, or Goodwill.


----------



## Ellen Marie

In order:  1) Grandchildren.   2) Children   3)  House   4) Travel


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, gone is transportation budget getting to and from work.  I live in  a smaller town, grocery is close, and I do not need "work" clothes, just clothing for comfort.
So I still try to be frugal, but my money is spent on good food and entertainment I can enjoy here in my apartment...streaming TV (Netflix, HULU, Prime) and the occasional new book.
I am getting back into my needlework, which I have not done in years.  I go out to eat a couple times a month. Added a lot to my book collection.  Simpler pleasures.
I was thinking I wanted to travel some, but now I think the occasional day trip or weekend trip will do*


----------



## katlupe

I spend money on rent, internet, food and household supplies, hair appointments, some clothing (about 3 times a year), personal care items (like shampoo, conditioner, soap, etc.), rabbit food, a few meals out or take out (not often as I like to cook) and things that catch my eye (on Amazon, of course).


----------



## Jackie23

Car and House/Yard maintenance, lately a big expense on tree removal between oak disease and the artic blast.....family members that need help... did a complete  remodel a few years ago.


----------



## horseless carriage

What do I spend money on? Magnanimously I help our nation. Magnanimous my eye:




This video explains all.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Although I am retired my wife has not, so for now we have her income plus my Social Security retirement benefits. Next month I will have to enroll in a Medicare plan that pays for medication and other types of insured health care. 

My wife plans to retire in April so her income will diminish, uncertain how much. We are moving to one vehicle in December that will save us from car leaseing payments and reduce auto insurance. 

I am looking forward to spending time with my wife without the responsibility of our jobs. To travel on a whim, to go and come as we please.


----------



## Liberty

Mulch...spend lots of moola on mulch...whatever is leftover I use to buy the plants to plant in the mulch...lol.


----------



## Jules

The OP seems to have disappeared.  Too bad, this was an interesting question.


----------



## David777

Residence rental in a most expensive location.  Never in debt so no bills other than utilities and telecom.  Frugal with food, not a restaurant enthusiast.  Given the "bomb cyclone" will soon be using my Epic season pass skiing up in Tahoe that was $425.  Gas is averaging about $4.50/gallon now, so about $75 each trip from the SFBA and then there is cheap lodging at $60/night midweek so it adds up for someone just keeping even on monthly SS benefits.  Rest of year I am often on long road trips using more gas.  So that is where most goes.


----------



## PamfromTx

Just the necessities.


----------



## Lakeland living

This month Food, diesel , wood for a rotten deck, not overly different. Cept of course trying to fit in work.


----------



## Packerjohn

I have retired 21 years ago.  I traveled a lot over those years (Africa, Texas, Europe, Canada & Mexico).  Now, my wife has passed away and I have no one to travel with which I don't like.  Secondly this Covid madness has really put a damper on my travel plans.  So, these days my money just grows moldy in the bank.  However, I sure have bought a lot of DVDs from those Amazon folks!  Lots of Gunsmoke, Death Valley Days, Kojak, Bugs Bunny, Mannix and Rawhide.  My evening are never boring.


----------



## tortiecat

Rent, food, clothing, books, hair dresser.
Not much less for a 90 year old to spend
money on.


----------



## Jules

David777 said:


> Epic season pass skiing up in Tahoe that was $425.


Wow.  That’s very reasonable.


----------



## moviequeen1

Hi Alex, welcome to SF,glad you found us
I've been retired 10 yrs,I just buy the essentials.I keep track every month what/where I spend my money been doing it for yrs. My biggest purchase so far this yr was buying a Galaxy 10E smartphone at Best Buy cost me $170 Sue


----------



## David777

Jules said:


> Wow.  That’s very reasonable.


With 25 days last season, that averages at $17 a day instead of the 3 figure walk up lift ticket prices at most larger resorts.  But as noted, the driving gas and lodging are also costs though still well within a senior's means.


----------



## moviequeen1

I forgot to mention the other big purchase I've bought this yr,new bed mattress $600 which included taking away my old one Sue


----------



## charry

Holidays normally I guess,  but nothing in our case , as hubby had his stroke 9yrs Ago 
I ve reached my pension age last month, and don’t and can’t go anywhere..
So we will be saving a lot lol...


----------



## katlupe

I forgot to mention that in August I had to replace my laptop plus my cellphone. I saved up for both.


----------



## Ruthanne

I spend on necessities and delivery of restaurant food and gasoline and utilities mostly.  I like to reward myself too with some little perks, too.  Also take care of my pets' needs.


----------



## Bretrick

My highest expenditure would be food, followed by several bets on the horses once a week, petrol for my car, ( exorbitant prices these days)


----------



## Irwin

Gambling and prostitutes eat away at a lot of my money. Sometimes, I barely have enough left for whiskey.


----------



## Della

LOL. Irwin.  I would have thought the whiskey came first.

We paid cash for everything over I lives, even our house and cars.  Finance charges were up to 18 percent when we first got married so we figured we couldn't afford to pay twice as much for everything just so we could have it faster. Still, I wouldn't recommend waiting until age fifty to have a house for most people, it just worked for us because he was in the Air Force and we were moving all the time anyway, from one apartment to another.

Now we pay for utilities, cable, lawn service, food, gas, dentist and vet bills.  Our dog costs more in heath care than us because the military health insurance  is fabulous.

No grandkids, but we want to leave my son secure.

We're natural savers because we both absolutely hate to shop, even online. The result is that we have more in the bank than anyone would ever guess by the disgraceful way we dress.


----------



## Meanderer

@AlexGold009 Hi Alex, and am glad you posted here!  I noticed that you have not been back for awhile and I hope you are OK.  Happy New Year to you!  Let's hear from you.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Scuba Diving gear/pool sessions, transportation-gasoline, buckwheat pancake/waffle mix, lunches with my daughters, acupuncture, iPhone AT&T, Recently purchased two100 cu ft Faber Blue Steel scuba air cylinders, Hollis 200 HD BCD, Zeagle cold water f8 regulator & Zeagle octopus, lead weights, scuba mask with corrective lenses, fins, custom Bare Trilam Pro Dry, dry suit, Oceanic Pro Plus 4 console dive computer w/compass. over the course of 1 year.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I've spent money helping family members, on travel and beefing up my savings and investments, as well as donating to charities that I feel are worthy. When I first retired, I had my kitchen and bathroom remodeled. That will be 23 years ago next month. It's way past time for me to get the kitchen done again (I love my bathroom as is). COVID put a pause on that.


----------



## Murrmurr

In retirement, I spend my money on the same stuff as before I retired. The difference is where I spend _less_ of it, like clothes, dating, furniture, tools and gadgets, barbers. I buy a lot fewer holiday gifts and a bit less gasoline, and I gave up some hobbies that were kind of a drain.


----------



## Sliverfox

food


----------



## JustBonee

Only  what is necessary,   especially since prices have spiked for everything.


----------



## hollydolly

Drugs , alcohol, and wanton living...... and chips


----------



## Rich29

Health insurance, travel (minimal due to Covid), some family gifting, golf, model railroad,
charities, unexpected hot water heater and well pump


----------



## JimBob1952

Irwin said:


> Gambling and prostitutes eat away at a lot of my money. Sometimes, I barely have enough left for whiskey.


At least you're not wasting it.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Most of my money goes to food and medications.


----------



## Liberty

Signe The Survivor said:


> Most of my money goes to food and medications.


----------



## Liberty

The basic creature comforts, and books, bookcases and cigars (hub smokes the cigars)...once in a while the cat takes a drag on one.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Liberty said:


> View attachment 207508


Thank You


----------



## Lavinia

My lifestyle has changed since I retired. I've always bought books but now, even more so. A lot of my income goes on paying for the internet, I'm constantly on Google, asking questions about all sorts of things. I can now spend money on clothes for myself instead of putting the children's needs first (I used to actually wear my children's cast-offs!)


----------



## carouselsilver

I spend on new video games, which discovered when I was over 50 and became hooked for life. Let's see... books, vitamin and health supplements. Pet foods and toys. Household needs, personal care items. I must say I love not having to worry about what I am going to wear! Most days its pajamas or house dresses with one of my husbands flannel shirts for warmth. Husband spends on electronic gadgets and kitchen gadgets. We got a mandolin for slicing veggies, an air fryer and food processor.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am in a senior apt building..so rent is low. I am not much for travel, or eating out a lot. So a lot is spent on books, and good quality personal care items.  I do like to indulge myself. I have also been revamping my wardrobe as I have been losing weight.  In home entertainment, as Amazon Prime (for the movies/tv shows } , Netflix and Hulu. I got rid of cable as I was not using it enough.*


----------



## Leann

The vast majority of my income goes to needs versus wants. And that's okay. I don't want much in terms of things except to travel periodically.


----------



## Remy

Marie5656 said:


> *I am in a senior apt building..so rent is low. I am not much for travel, or eating out a lot. So a lot is spent on books, and good quality personal care items.  I do like to indulge myself. I have also been revamping my wardrobe as I have been losing weight.  In home entertainment, as Amazon Prime (for the movies/tv shows } , Netflix and Hulu. I got rid of cable as I was not using it enough.*


I wish I knew how that prime, netflix and hulu all worked.  Did you have someone set it up for you? I'd like to get rid of cable some day also. It's expensive and they keep taking channels away and there is little on. Or at the least, add one of these instead of a higher cable tier. 

I'm also with you on books and good personal care items.


----------



## Remy

Leann said:


> The vast majority of my income goes to needs versus wants. And that's okay. I don't want much in terms of things except to travel periodically.


I'm kind of thinking (and hoping) that's where I'll be. I don't need much. I'd need money for books, both new and thrifted. Craft supplies. I'm out of my mind if I buy more yarn or fabric and thrift store shopping money.


----------



## Remy

@carouselsilver Do you find you use the air fryer much and do you like it?


----------



## carouselsilver

Remy said:


> I wish I knew how that prime, netflix and hulu all worked.  Did you have someone set it up for you? I'd like to get rid of cable some day also. It's expensive and they keep taking channels away and there is little on. Or at the least, add one of these instead of a higher cable tier.
> 
> I'm also with you on books and good personal care items.


Here is a free streaming service: https://tubitv.com/


----------



## David777

Last week this financial peon received a $600 SEL85F18 Sony lens, the most expensive toy this frugal person has purchased the last few years.   Our local nationally acclaimed municipal rose garden is beginning its huge spring bloom so will post some flower shots over the coming months.


----------



## Marie5656

Remy said:


> I wish I knew how that prime, netflix and hulu all worked.  Did you have someone set it up for you? I'd like to get rid of cable some day also. It's expensive and they keep taking channels away and there is little on. Or at the least, add one of these instead of a higher cable tier.
> 
> I'm also with you on books and good personal care items.


I have a smart TV, so I can watch them all there. But if you do not, you can watch on your Tablet or laptop If you have Amazon Prime for shopping, you have the streaming service already. They are all a subscription service, you pay monthly. Hulu is great because you can watch all your network programs the next day.  All of the services show movies, old TV shows and have original content as well.  Hulu is best for original content...at least a lot of what I like.  You can go to the websites to look around and see what they have.  DM me if you have other questions


----------



## Remy

Marie5656 said:


> I have a smart TV, so I can watch them all there. But if you do not, you can watch on your Tablet or laptop If you have Amazon Prime for shopping, you have the streaming service already. They are all a subscription service, you pay monthly. Hulu is great because you can watch all your network programs the next day.  All of the services show movies, old TV shows and have original content as well.  Hulu is best for original content...at least a lot of what I like.  You can go to the websites to look around and see what they have.  DM me if you have other questions


Thank you @Marie5656 I don't have a smart TV. If I have to replace mine, that's probably what I would get. It all seems so techy to me and above my skills.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Mostly tools, and car projects. Don't really require much else, other than the basic necessities.


----------



## Marie5656

Remy said:


> Thank you @Marie5656 I don't have a smart TV. If I have to replace mine, that's probably what I would get. It all seems so techy to me and above my skills.


It is all pretty easy to set up your favorite apps.  Directions are easy. If you get one and have questions, just ask here, Often all you need to do is enter an activation code that you get.


----------



## Betty Boop

Most of my money goes to food, gas, my streaming services, and my cell phone.


----------



## mrstime

gloria said:


> Groceries and Gas. 2020 we were all home bound and also most of this yr, so didn't go out.
> I have quarantine myself because I'm not vaccinated so just spending money for groceries, gas for car rides and appointments'


Why aren't you vaccinated?


----------



## Remy

Thanks so much! @Marie5656


----------



## Remy

Thank 


carouselsilver said:


> Here is a free streaming service: https://tubitv.com/


Thank you. I bookmarked the page. Do you use this one?


----------



## carouselsilver

Remy said:


> Thank
> 
> Thank you. I bookmarked the page. Do you use this one?


Yes, I use it to watch Dark Shadows, the B&W series. Nostalgia!


----------



## StarSong

These days?  Mostly food, gas, household bills, and replacing things that break or wear out.  DH and I have pretty much everything we need or want.  

Will spend many thousands this summer to have our son and DIL's in-ground pool fenced off from the rest of their yard to make it child-safe.  They have a new baby and we want it done before he's mobile. 

I know someone whose 2 year old grandchild drowned in their unfenced pool.  By the time they found her it was too late.  It happened about 20 years ago but the horror of that tragedy never left me.


----------



## SeniorBen

My new house is a money pit... new curtains, new lawnmower, wireless adapter for surround speakers, tools, wood... but come this summer, things should be stable and I'll be able to enjoy it. I'm turning one of the bedrooms into a book room with nothing but bookshelves lining the walls and a reading chair, which is something else I need to buy.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Before Covid, and after the bills were paid, it was spent on travel, visiting historic sites, going to the theatre  etc.   Hopefully as soon as the Covid restrictions are finally lifted,  we will go back to our old lifestyle.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I bought a smart tv so I could get rid of cable. Most of my money goes for needs but I do have a savings for repairs, vet bills, and travel. I am going to Ireland for 11 days in June. I am really looking forward to it as I haven’t been on vacation in 3 years.


----------



## win231

7 new smoke detectors.  At least they were 43% off on Amazon - $20.00.
I like the 10-yr. battery.  Much less expensive than buying 9-volt batteries every year.
When it starts chirping, you just replace it.
And they're much more sensitive & reliable than the older ones.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Teacher Terry said:


> I bought a smart tv so I could get rid of cable. Most of my money goes for needs but I do have a savings for repairs, vet bills, and travel. I am going to Ireland for 11 days in June. I am really looking forward to it as I haven’t been on vacation in 3 years.


Good for you (cutting the cord & taking a much needed vacation). Congratulations on your new smart T.V. and finally taking a vacation. Safe travels always and I hope your trip is enjoyable.


----------



## CarolfromTX

Hubs likes to cook all sorts of cuisines, so we have a multitude of different spices and seasonings, from achiote to zaatar. We like to take a cruise now and again, and short road trips. We are generous with the grandkids. I have a cleaning woman come in twice a month. Ditto lawn guy. And that’s about it.


----------



## Em in Ohio

What do I spend money on during retirement?  (1) great-grandsons  (2) great new canine bed-partner  (3) my landscape helper that I can no-longer do without.  

I'm trying hard to avoid medical bills, as dying is apparently cheaper.

I said when I purchased my last used car that it would definitely be the last car I own... Now, it's on its last leg before I'm on my last leg, so this is something that I have to consider.

Welcome to Senior Forums!


----------



## Teacher Terry

OneEyedDiva said:


> Good for you (cutting the cord & taking a much needed vacation). Congratulations on your new smart T.V. and finally taking a vacation. Safe travels always and I hope your trip is enjoyable.


My son turned me onto you tube tv for 65/month. Then I share it with a friend so it really costs half of that. He also turned me onto a T-Mobile prepaid plan for 15/month.


----------



## GoneFishin

I spend mine on anything and everything.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Teacher Terry said:


> My son turned me onto you tube tv for 65/month. Then I share it with a friend so it really costs half of that. He also turned me onto a T-Mobile prepaid plan for 15/month.


My paid streaming services are Hulu, Netflix, Paramount+, Prime (a freebie since 2019 for upgrading my MetroPCS plan) and Discovery+. I also have a few free channels but don't watch them that much because I'm "allergic" to ads.  LOL  With the slight increases by Hulu and Netflix, I'm paying $41 a month, which I read is what the average cord cutter pays. I keep getting solicitations to try YouTube T.V. free for X amount of days, but I don't want to because it's not ad free and costs more. I do have to tolerate ads sparingly when I watch the three newer CW shows I like that I found out Netflix will not be getting.


----------



## FastTrax

Newbie here. Not retired yet but ready to ball.


----------



## Sunny

Aside from the necessities of life,

TV streaming channels that I like, plus HBO
Gifts to grandkids (Just got a new great-grandson yesterday, and spent nearly $200 on baby clothes from Amazon!)
Eating out occasionally
Starting to go to live performances again
Clubs and activities where I live
Donations to my wonderful Congressman, every month a fixed amount
Manna and Feeding America
Gas and car maintenance, though I guess that's a "necessity"
Very occasionally, travel
Dental insurance, which I'm about to drop, as I have to go through too much aggravation to collect from them
Minor home improvements, such as new lighting fixtures I just had installed
A few years ago, I bought a roomba, which I love. Much cheaper than hiring a cleaning person.
Computer-related expenses
That part of my medical care which is not covered by insurance
Tax accountant

I guess everything else would come under "necessities."


----------



## Buckeye

Canned goods
Ammunition
Gasoline


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Sunny said:


> Aside from the necessities of life,
> 
> TV streaming channels that I like, plus HBO
> Gifts to grandkids (Just got a new great-grandson yesterday, and spent nearly $200 on baby clothes from Amazon!)
> Eating out occasionally
> Starting to go to live performances again
> Clubs and activities where I live
> Donations to my wonderful Congressman, every month a fixed amount
> Manna and Feeding America
> Gas and car maintenance, though I guess that's a "necessity"
> Very occasionally, travel
> Dental insurance, which I'm about to drop, as I have to go through too much aggravation to collect from them
> Minor home improvements, such as new lighting fixtures I just had installed
> A few years ago, I bought a roomba, which I love. Much cheaper than hiring a cleaning person.
> Computer-related expenses
> That part of my medical care which is not covered by insurance
> Tax accountant
> 
> I guess everything else would come under "necessities."


I like how you're spending Sunny! Most are fun things.


----------



## Ruthanne

Food, necetties, whatever else comes next.


----------



## officerripley

Too much stuff that usually doesn't work right.


----------



## Blessed

Em in Ohio said:


> What do I spend money on during retirement?  (1) great-grandsons  (2) great new canine bed-partner  (3) my landscape helper that I can no-longer do without.
> 
> I'm trying hard to avoid medical bills, as dying is apparently cheaper.
> 
> I said when I purchased my last used car that it would definitely be the last car I own... Now, it's on its last leg before I'm on my last leg, so this is something that I have to consider.
> 
> Welcome to Senior Forums!


I love #2, canine bed partner, never heard it phrased that way!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lately, providing much needed financial help to loved ones. I'm happy to be able to do it.


----------



## Liberty

15 grand on two new HVAC units...old ones lasted about 38 years - but no more old  freon and old parts available.  Decided to get the new ones before we absolutely HAD TO (which would probably be at an extremely inappropriate time.}


----------



## officerripley

Liberty said:


> 15 grand on two new HVAC units...old ones lasted about 38 years - but no more old  freon and old parts available.  Decided to get the new ones before we absolutely HAD TO (which would probably be at an extremely inappropriate time.}


Last month, my primary care doctor said to me, "Do you have good air conditioning in your home?" I said, "Yes, it's just a couple of years old and we went high-end with the last we bought." He said, "Good, because I've got a feeling we're going to have an awful, terrible summer this year. I hope I'm wrong but I don't think so."


----------



## OneEyedDiva

officerripley said:


> Last month, my primary care doctor said to me, "Do you have good air conditioning in your home?" I said, "Yes, it's just a couple of years old and we went high-end with the last we bought." He said, "Good, because I've got a feeling we're going to have an awful, terrible summer this year. I hope I'm wrong but I don't think so."


How nice of your doctor to show concern about the status of your AC and give you a heads up. Someone mentioned in another post that we are supposed to have a very stormy summer. If the weather lately is any sign of the coming trend, I think your doctor is right.  Already we've had a few days in the 90s (real feesl 100 - 103). Then the temps dip down again by several degrees.


----------



## Liberty

officerripley said:


> Last month, my primary care doctor said to me, "Do you have good air conditioning in your home?" I said, "Yes, it's just a couple of years old and we went high-end with the last we bought." He said, "Good, because I've got a feeling we're going to have an awful, terrible summer this year. I hope I'm wrong but I don't think so."


Think your doc is also psychic!


----------



## dseag2

Utilities
Groceries
Internet/Dish TV
One car lease payment
Car insurance
Travel (occasionally)
Concerts & Plays (occasionally)
Movies at the theater (usually weekly)
Haircuts
Massages
Gym membership
Gas
Occasional random purchases on Amazon


----------



## Em in Ohio

dseag2 said:


> Utilities
> Groceries
> Internet/Dish TV
> One car lease payment
> Car insurance
> Travel (occasionally)
> Concerts & Plays (occasionally)
> Movies at the theater (usually weekly)
> Haircuts
> Massages
> Gym membership
> Gas
> Occasional random purchases on Amazon


Nice balance of the must haves and the just nice to haves!


----------



## BillBergfeld

gamboolman said:


> AlexGold009   -   Welcome & Howdy from Texas
> 
> I  just retired effective 1-Feb-21.  Here is a snapshot of ms gamboolgal and I's Budget  Line items that we keep track of.
> 
> Since this is the first year of retirement, we have/had quite afew One Off expenses that  we did plan and budget for.
> 
> We're spending pretty well as planned and taking lots of Road Trips of a Long Weekend to  3  or 4 weeks.
> We prefer  to drive the back roads and enjoy  small town America.
> 
> We will fly but  try to avoid it - as the last 20  year of work we lived  oversea's and the long haul flights with  multiple connections ruined Airline Travel for ms gamboolgal and I.
> Especially more so now with all the Virus stuff folks have to endure at airports now.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the second years expenses vs year 1.
> 
> Retirement is wonderful !


Wow Gamboolman, this is quite a detailed list.  I'm assuming you've planned a pretty detailed budget covering these categories.  I would be interested to see if life forces you to change your plans.


----------



## rgp

Actually .... not much. I have no debt , and my monthly bills are easily met. I used to travel a-bunch , and I had maintance on the motorcycle{s} i used ....... now they [and I] both just sit .

I have a 20 year old truck with only 60,000 miles so a new one seems pointless.

   {I bought it in 2002 as a return from lease .... it already had 36,000 on it]. So I have only added approx 24000 in 20 years .......... needless to say i don't drive much.


----------



## gamboolman

BillBergfeld said:


> Wow Gamboolman, this is quite a detailed list.  I'm assuming you've planned a pretty detailed budget covering these categories.  I would be interested to see if life forces you to change your plans.


BB,  
Ha !  Yes we did/do have a Detailed Budget.
Regarding Life Happening, hopefully  the short answer  is the 7  P's !
Proper  Prior Planning  Prevents Piss  Poor Performance !

The  Too  Long Did Not Read Epistle  follows.....

I retired effective 1-Feb-21, after working 43 year  in the Oil Patch(s) around the world.  ms gamboolgal had "retired" as a school teacher when I went to oversea's so she could  come over  and live with me full-time oversea's the last ~18 year  as  permanent Married Accompanied expats as I was working for megaoil corp.

We saw many other fellow folks we worked with retire and  then come back as Contractors.  I talked with a good many of them and in quite afew cases, they had not planned realistically for there retirement expenses and budget.  Hell - alot of them had no budget.  It became clear that alot of those folks did not really understand what they  spent their monies on before retirement, and then going into retirement they just spent.

I always said that I would work until we was  as confident as we could be  that once I went to pasture that we would be able to live the planned / desired lifestyle that we wanted.

Regarding our List of Expenses for our Budget....

We had kept our home in Texas the whole time we were overseas and our son lived in it.  So, we had a pretty good handle on a lot of the Non Discretionary Base Expenses.

Where it got abit fuzzy was the Variable - Almost Non-Discretionary and the pure  Discretionary Expenses.

It was easy to identify the large ticket "One Offs" - we  just  had to be honest with ourselves about the things we would purchase.

As we began seriously planning  for Retirement and the "Budget" - we tried to identify all expenses.  We tried to be very honest with ourselves on the  expenses.  As I said, I had seen many folks who were unrealistic in identifying 

The List as shown is still what we are using today.  It has been accurate for us as to the Line Items listed.  Our original estimates for the Line Item Spends has been pretty close also.
We erred on being Conservative on the amounts we Budget.

This resulted in quite afew "One More Year(s)" at work so we could be confident when did retire.

We have alot of room to reduce expenses if necessary.  For instance this year has been ugly for our Portfolio as we are down Year  to Date  ~ <-8.7%>.  We have not really cut back as we had/have ~3 years of Cash of Living Expenses to allow our  portfolio and us to ride out the Valleys of the stock  market.

We realize it's a  personal choice and there is no right or wrong for a couple to manage their business.  But for ms  gamboolgal and I -  we treat our personal affairs the same as I  did planning, managing, and executing large Offshore Projects.  I was  responsible for Cost/Schedule and Budget estimates and for actually executing the work.
I was used to being used/abused and  raked over the Coals on Busted Budgets and Schedules - accordingly  I was/am very detailed and realistic in  identifying Costs and Contingency(s).

I guess it was just natural for us to treat our personal  business the same.

Time will tell but thus far our retirement is fantastic.

By  far, my  favorite thing in retirement is being able to full-time chase ms gamboolgal around the old new 4 Poster - Buck Neckid.

gamboolman....

Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go...


----------



## Georgiagranny

My garden. Bedding plants. Perennials. Bulbs. 

I figure if I had to pay rent for a place like my Hovel, it would cost around $1000/month or more. So that $1000 is available to fritter away on my garden, not that I really do spend that much. 

Or heck, I could spend it in a baror maybe on a boy toy.


----------



## oldaunt

Car and home both paid off so its pretty much just the usual utilities, groceries and pet food, and whatever pleases me. I keep a reasonable savings account for just in case stuff.


----------



## BillBergfeld

gamboolman said:


> BB,
> Ha !  Yes we did/do have a Detailed Budget.
> Regarding Life Happening, hopefully  the short answer  is the 7  P's !
> Proper  Prior Planning  Prevents Piss  Poor Performance !
> 
> The  Too  Long Did Not Read Epistle  follows.....
> 
> I retired effective 1-Feb-21, after working 43 year  in the Oil Patch(s) around the world.  ms gamboolgal had "retired" as a school teacher when I went to oversea's so she could  come over  and live with me full-time oversea's the last ~18 year  as  permanent Married Accompanied expats as I was working for megaoil corp.
> 
> We saw many other fellow folks we worked with retire and  then come back as Contractors.  I talked with a good many of them and in quite afew cases, they had not planned realistically for there retirement expenses and budget.  Hell - alot of them had no budget.  It became clear that alot of those folks did not really understand what they  spent their monies on before retirement, and then going into retirement they just spent.
> 
> I always said that I would work until we was  as confident as we could be  that once I went to pasture that we would be able to live the planned / desired lifestyle that we wanted.
> 
> Regarding our List of Expenses for our Budget....
> 
> We had kept our home in Texas the whole time we were overseas and our son lived in it.  So, we had a pretty good handle on a lot of the Non Discretionary Base Expenses.
> 
> Where it got abit fuzzy was the Variable - Almost Non-Discretionary and the pure  Discretionary Expenses.
> 
> It was easy to identify the large ticket "One Offs" - we  just  had to be honest with ourselves about the things we would purchase.
> 
> As we began seriously planning  for Retirement and the "Budget" - we tried to identify all expenses.  We tried to be very honest with ourselves on the  expenses.  As I said, I had seen many folks who were unrealistic in identifying
> 
> The List as shown is still what we are using today.  It has been accurate for us as to the Line Items listed.  Our original estimates for the Line Item Spends has been pretty close also.
> We erred on being Conservative on the amounts we Budget.
> 
> This resulted in quite afew "One More Year(s)" at work so we could be confident when did retire.
> 
> We have alot of room to reduce expenses if necessary.  For instance this year has been ugly for our Portfolio as we are down Year  to Date  ~ <-8.7%>.  We have not really cut back as we had/have ~3 years of Cash of Living Expenses to allow our  portfolio and us to ride out the Valleys of the stock  market.
> 
> We realize it's a  personal choice and there is no right or wrong for a couple to manage their business.  But for ms  gamboolgal and I -  we treat our personal affairs the same as I  did planning, managing, and executing large Offshore Projects.  I was  responsible for Cost/Schedule and Budget estimates and for actually executing the work.
> I was used to being used/abused and  raked over the Coals on Busted Budgets and Schedules - accordingly  I was/am very detailed and realistic in  identifying Costs and Contingency(s).
> 
> I guess it was just natural for us to treat our personal  business the same.
> 
> Time will tell but thus far our retirement is fantastic.
> 
> By  far, my  favorite thing in retirement is being able to full-time chase ms gamboolgal around the old new 4 Poster - Buck Neckid.
> 
> gamboolman....
> 
> Lifes A Dance And You Learn As You Go...


Glad to hear the chase is on...hopefully there's some catching somewhere in there.  It is refreshing to hear about someone that can plan and in that plan include the contingencies.  Life is full of change, and no matter how solid we believe our plan to be, things like pandemics come along and force us to modify.  I think if we just stay focused on who we are as a retired individual or couple, our modifications will benefit our lifelong plan


----------

